# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ◕‿◕✿♥هر کی بیاد و برنامه ریزی خودشو بنویسه♥✿◕‿◕

## مریم11

◕‿◕✿♥هر کی بیاد و برنامه ریزی خودشو بنویسه♥✿◕‿◕مثلا روزی چند ساعت تلویزیون میبینید؟چقدر درس ؟چقدر تست؟از کدوم درس شروع کردین؟ساعت چند از خواب بیدار میشین؟کلاس کنکور میرین؟آزمون؟و...................

----------


## niloufar abi

میشه یکی یه برنامه پیشنهادی بده؟
یه برنامه بلند مدت مثلا بگیم تا آخر این ماه این کتابا رو می خونیم
یه برنامه کوتاه مدت و روزانه 
میشه با هم یه برنامه ی توپ بنویسیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مریم11

فکر خوبیه@!
خب من خودم تصمیم گرفتم که شیمی 2 و ریاضی 2 و فیزیک 2 رو تا آخر ماه تموم کنم بعدش میرم سراغ سوم! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Yeganehp

منم ميخوام تا اخر تابستون كل دومو بخونم  :Yahoo (76): فعلنم زيست فصل ١ و٢ فيزيك فصل ١ و شيمي فصل ١و٢ رو خوندم كاملا هم بدونه برنامه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## niloufar abi

:Yahoo (17): من خیلی استرس دارم
می خوام از 5 ساعت شروع کنم برسونم به 14 15 ساعت 
عادت های بد مطالعاتی دارم.راه میرم.همش می خوام بخوابم
یه برنامه نوشتم 
گفتم تا خرداد 94  یازده ماه وقت دارم اگه بخوام از  مرداد شروع کنم
میگم 9ماهشو 3تا 3ماه می کنم
توی هر 3 ماه یه بار کل کتابا رو می خونم.
هر ما هم یکی از پایه ها.مثلا ماه اول دومو بخونم کامل
ماه دوم سومو
ماه سوم پیش
بعد آخر 3 ماه یه آزمون بگیرم از خودم.
به نظرت این خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

آزمون هم نمی خوام شرکت کنم.قلمچی همش میگه بیاید جلسه.کلی هم کتاب به زور می فروشه به آدم.می خوام چندتا آزمون جامع رو ثبت نام کنم فقط

----------


## Yeganehp

> من خیلی استرس دارم
> می خوام از 5 ساعت شروع کنم برسونم به 14 15 ساعت 
> عادت های بد مطالعاتی دارم.راه میرم.همش می خوام بخوابم
> یه برنامه نوشتم 
> گفتم تا خرداد 94  یازده ماه وقت دارم اگه بخوام از  مرداد شروع کنم
> میگم 9ماهشو 3تا 3ماه می کنم
> توی هر 3 ماه یه بار کل کتابا رو می خونم.
> هر ما هم یکی از پایه ها.مثلا ماه اول دومو بخونم کامل
> ماه دوم سومو
> ...


اخ اخ منم اينجوريم همش ميخوام بخوام راه رفتنم هم تقريبا درست كردم ولي هنوز موقع خوندن داد ميزنم! زودم خسته ميشم١٠ صفحه ميخوام بخونم هزار بار ميرم ميام! نميتونم پايه درس بمونم :Yahoo (110):  برنامه اي كه ميگي خوبه ولي ميتوني تموم كني؟ كيا تست ميزني يه ماهو فقط نيخوني؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

*سلام 
برنامه هاتون خوبه.
موفق باشید*

----------


## niloufar abi

> اخ اخ منم اينجوريم همش ميخوام بخوام راه رفتنم هم تقريبا درست كردم ولي هنوز موقع خوندن داد ميزنم! زودم خسته ميشم١٠ صفحه ميخوام بخونم هزار بار ميرم ميام! نميتونم پايه درس بمونم برنامه اي كه ميگي خوبه ولي ميتوني تموم كني؟ كيا تست ميزني يه ماهو فقط نيخوني؟


یه جوری می خوام برنامه رو زانه بنویسم که هر روز زیست بخونم.هر روز هم یه زنگ تست میذارم.که مثلا اگه دیروز ریاضی خوندم امروز تست بزنم.
مشکلم کتاب تسته.فعلا نمی خوام کتاب بخرم.خانوادم نمی دونن می خوام بذارم واسه سال بعد.نمی تونم پول کتاب تست بگیرم. :Yahoo (12): 
ببین اول سرعتتو کم کن.بعد از یه مدت وایسا یه جا بخون.زمزمه کن.بعد دیگه بشین پشت میز.
من چون عادت نداشتم بشینم سر کنکور اول کمرم درد گرفت بعدم قلبم.پاشدم اومدم بیرون.باید بدنتو عادت بدی
چیو می تونم تموم کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هر ماه هر پایه رو؟؟؟؟؟
خب برنامه م سنگین میشه.3ماه اول یکم بیشتر طول می کشه.ولی دفعه های بعدی که می خوام بخونم کمتر طول می کشه.3ماه اول می خوام بیشتر بخونم.مسلط تر که شدم بیشتر تست میزنم.کتابامو بگم ببینی خوبه یا نه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

----------


## Yeganehp

> یه جوری می خوام برنامه رو زانه بنویسم که هر روز زیست بخونم.هر روز هم یه زنگ تست میذارم.که مثلا اگه دیروز ریاضی خوندم امروز تست بزنم.
> مشکلم کتاب تسته.فعلا نمی خوام کتاب بخرم.خانوادم نمی دونن می خوام بذارم واسه سال بعد.نمی تونم پول کتاب تست بگیرم.
> ببین اول سرعتتو کم کن.بعد از یه مدت وایسا یه جا بخون.زمزمه کن.بعد دیگه بشین پشت میز.
> من چون عادت نداشتم بشینم سر کنکور اول کمرم درد گرفت بعدم قلبم.پاشدم اومدم بیرون.باید بدنتو عادت بدی
> چیو می تونم تموم کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هر ماه هر پایه رو؟؟؟؟؟
> خب برنامه م سنگین میشه.3ماه اول یکم بیشتر طول می کشه.ولی دفعه های بعدی که می خوام بخونم کمتر طول می کشه.3ماه اول می خوام بیشتر بخونم.مسلط تر که شدم بیشتر تست میزنم.کتابامو بگم ببینی خوبه یا نه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


واقعا باشه مرسي واسه راهنماييت :yahoo (1):اگه بتوني تموم كني كه خيلي خوبه! اره بگو

----------


## مریم11

بچه ها من شیمی 3 هیچی هیچی بلد نیستم میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟:yahoo (2):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بچه ها من شیمی 3 هیچی هیچی بلد نیستم میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟:yahoo (2):

----------


## niloufar abi

زیست دوم و سوم و پیش خیلی سبز
زیست سوم همگامان 
زیست پیش خانه زیست شناسی
ریاضی قلمچی
شیمی مبتکران دوم و پیش
شیمی سوم گاج
عربی جزوه ی معلمم خیلی خوبه.برای تست هم گاج دارم هم نشر الگو.البته خیلی قدیمیه
ادبیات گاج
زبان مبتکران
دینی خیلی سبز
برای ادبیان نشر الگو لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات هم دارم
فیزیک نشر الگو خالو برای پیش.برای پایه تست گاج دارم ولی درسنامه فیزیک پایه نمی دونم چی بخرم

----------


## ali761

من اول ساعتی میخوندم ولی از این هفته تصمیم گرفتم حجمی بخونم تا حالا هم خیلی موفق تر از ساعتی بودم!یعنی این طوری:
شیمی 2 هر روز 30 تا تست از گاج-یه ماهه تموم میشه 
شیمی 3 هر روز 30 تا تست از مبتکران-یه ماها تموم میشه
زیست 1هر روز 30 تا تست از خیلی سبز-یادم نیست ولی فک کنم دوماهه تموم بشه!
فیزیک 2 هر روز 20 تا سوال از الگو(اول تشریحی ها بعدش تست ها با درصد و زمان و..)-دو ماهه تموم میشه
اینا نقش مرور رو داشتن
تا حداکثر دوهفته حل تمرینات مورتیمر(هر روز یک فصل)
زیست 2 هر هفته سعی میکنم یک فصل رو تموم کنم!(آموزش از رو جزوه ی عمارلو+تست از رو مهروماه تا بعدا ببینم چه کتاب تستی باید بخرم!)
بعد یه ماه یا دو هفته دیگه شیمی پیش رو شروع میکنم بصورت فشرده بعدش مورتیمر 2
طول سال تحصیلی سوم هم شیمی رو که سطح بالا میخونم!فیزیک 3 رو هم هم کنکوری و هم نهایی و هم واسه لذت بردن میخونم!بقیه ی درسهای سوم رو فقط واسه نهایی میخونم و فک نکنم زیاد وقت کنم تست بزنم.اگه وقت کنم زیست پیش رو هم طول سال سوم میخونم!چقد زیاد شد!
کلا با حجم خوندن خیلی راحت ترم نسبت به وقت گرفتن!مهم نیست چقد طول بکشه!مهم اینه که به برنامم میتونم عمل کنم و کیفیت مطالعم میره بالا!

----------


## sina3656355

> بچه ها من شیمی 3 هیچی هیچی بلد نیستم میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟:yahoo (2):
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> بچه ها من شیمی 3 هیچی هیچی بلد نیستم میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟:yahoo (2):


شیمی سه از 12 تا سوال معمولا 10 تاش مسئله هست.
به نظر من اول واکنش ها رو حفظ کن بعد ببین از بین روش هایی که هست(تناسب،کسر پیش ساخته و ..) با کدوم راحت تری ، دیگه همیشه با اون یه روش حل کن، از دی وی دی های بهمن بازرگان هم میتونی استفاده کنی.

----------


## niloufar abi

> بچه ها من شیمی 3 هیچی هیچی بلد نیستم میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟:yahoo (2):
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> بچه ها من شیمی 3 هیچی هیچی بلد نیستم میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟:yahoo (2):


یا یهکتاب درسنامه بگیر.یا یه قرار بذاریم چت کنیم بهت یاد بدم

----------


## parsa.

> من اول ساعتی میخوندم ولی از این هفته تصمیم گرفتم حجمی بخونم تا حالا هم خیلی موفق تر از ساعتی بودم!یعنی این طوری:
> شیمی 2 هر روز 30 تا تست از گاج-یه ماهه تموم میشه 
> شیمی 3 هر روز 30 تا تست از مبتکران-یه ماها تموم میشه
> زیست 1هر روز 30 تا تست از خیلی سبز-یادم نیست ولی فک کنم دوماهه تموم بشه!
> فیزیک 2 هر روز 20 تا سوال از الگو(اول تشریحی ها بعدش تست ها با درصد و زمان و..)-دو ماهه تموم میشه
> اینا نقش مرور رو داشتن
> تا حداکثر دوهفته حل تمرینات مورتیمر(هر روز یک فصل)
> زیست 2 هر هفته سعی میکنم یک فصل رو تموم کنم!(آموزش از رو جزوه ی عمارلو+تست از رو مهروماه تا بعدا ببینم چه کتاب تستی باید بخرم!)
> بعد یه ماه یا دو هفته دیگه شیمی پیش رو شروع میکنم بصورت فشرده بعدش مورتیمر 2
> ...


علی عزیز این که گفته ای فلان روز تمام این اشتباهه و به مشکل برمیخوردی

----------


## Yeganehp

> زیست دوم و سوم و پیش خیلی سبز
> زیست سوم همگامان 
> زیست پیش خانه زیست شناسی
> ریاضی قلمچی
> شیمی مبتکران دوم و پیش
> شیمی سوم گاج
> عربی جزوه ی معلمم خیلی خوبه.برای تست هم گاج دارم هم نشر الگو.البته خیلی قدیمیه
> ادبیات گاج
> زبان مبتکران
> ...


ببين واسه زيست تورو خدا الگو بگير من خيلي سبز دومشو داشتم تستاش به درد نميخوره ولي الگو رو گرفتم كف بود كه از دهنم ميريخت ادبياتم كه گاج موضوعيو واسه زبانفارسي هم ميتوني الگو بگيري رياضي هم من ميخوام جامع خيلي سبز بگيرم عربي هم عربي كامل گاج  :Yahoo (1):  ( استنباط هاي من از حرف هاي بچه ها و اغا محمد)

----------


## niloufar abi

شیمی 3 که مسئله هاش کاری نداره.فک کردم حفظیاشو قاطی می کنی.
راحته.نمی دونم چه کتابی خوبه برا درسنامه ش

----------


## ali761

> علی عزیز این که گفته ای فلان روز تمام این اشتباهه و به مشکل برمیخوردی


ممنون.به جز شیمی بقیه رو طوری انتخاب کردم که اگه تو اون مدت زمان هم تموم نشه تا آخر تابستون تموم میشه!
مشکلی هم وجود نداره.داره؟!!!تعداد تست کتاب مشخص هست!تعداد تست هر روز هم مشخص هست!اینکه حدودا چند ساعت هم طول میکشه دستم اومده.پسدیگه مشکل کجاست؟!!!

----------


## parsa.

> ممنون.به جز شیمی بقیه رو طوری انتخاب کردم که اگه تو اون مدت زمان هم تموم نشه تا آخر تابستون تموم میشه!
> مشکلی هم وجود نداره.داره؟!!!تعداد تست کتاب مشخص هست!تعداد تست هر روز هم مشخص هست!اینکه حدودا چند ساعت هم طول میکشه دستم اومده.پسدیگه مشکل کجاست؟!!!


علی عزیز در طول چندین ساله که به بچه هایی زیادی مشاوره دادم چنین موضوعاتی رو زیاد دیدم
شما از کجا مطمن هستی که در طول این مدتی که برنامه ریخته اید مشکلی پیش نمیاد .کاری پیش نمیاد .شاید خدایی نکرده بیمار شدین و.. باید همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیرین
99 درصد داوطلبین بصورت احساسی برنامه ریزی میکنن و به مشکل میخورند

----------


## niloufar abi

> ببين واسه زيست تورو خدا الگو بگير من خيلي سبز دومشو داشتم تستاش به درد نميخوره ولي الگو رو گرفتم كف بود كه از دهنم ميريخت ادبياتم كه گاج موضوعيو واسه زبانفارسي هم ميتوني الگو بگيري رياضي هم من ميخوام جامع خيلي سبز بگيرم عربي هم عربي كامل گاج  ( استنباط هاي من از حرف هاي بچه ها و اغا محمد)


مرسی بقیه درسا منبع هایی کهدارم خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بچه ها تورو خدا یه برنامه بنویسیم با هم همه همونو اجرا کنیم.آخر هر روز بیایم بگیم چی کارا کردیم:yahoo (2):
هیچ کدومتون موافق نیستین نه؟؟؟

----------


## ali761

> علی عزیز در طول چندین ساله که به بچه هایی زیادی مشاوره دادم چنین موضوعاتی رو زیاد دیدم
> شما از کجا مطمن هستی که در طول این مدتی که برنامه ریخته اید مشکلی پیش نمیاد .کاری پیش نمیاد .شاید خدایی نکرده بیمار شدین و.. باید همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیرین
> 99 درصد داوطلبین بصورت احساسی برنامه ریزی میکنن و به مشکل میخورند


خب این مشکل تو هر برنامه ریزی هست دیگه!ممکنه بیمار شم!ولی دیگه این دست خودم نیست!تا حد امکان سعی میکنم مریض نشم!بعدشم من کنکوری نیستم!یعنی لزومی نداره به خودم استرس وارد کنم!مثلا اگه یه هفته هم نتونستم اصلا برنامم رو اجرا کنم سعی میکنم برنامه ی هفته رو تو عرض چند هفته جبران کنم!
پیشنهاد شما چیه؟!!!

----------


## Yeganehp

> مرسی بقیه درسا منبع هایی کهدارم خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خواهش :Yahoo (76):  زبانو نميدونم ديني هم خودم خيلي سبز دارم ولي تقريبا اينجا همه ميگن گاج ، گاجم هنو نديدم حالا ميخواي يه نگا كن ولي خيلي سبزم خوبه بقيه هم خوبن فيزيكم چون معلممون جزوه ميده نميدونم چي واسه اموزش خوبه

----------


## niloufar abi

> خواهش زبانو نميدونم ديني هم خودم خيلي سبز دارم ولي تقريبا اينجا همه ميگن گاج ، گاجم هنو نديدم حالا ميخواي يه نگا كن ولي خيلي سبزم خوبه بقيه هم خوبن فيزيكم چون معلممون جزوه ميده نميدونم چي واسه اموزش خوبه


دینی خیلی سبز خوبه.زبانم میگن مبتکران بهترینه.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خواهش زبانو نميدونم ديني هم خودم خيلي سبز دارم ولي تقريبا اينجا همه ميگن گاج ، گاجم هنو نديدم حالا ميخواي يه نگا كن ولي خيلي سبزم خوبه بقيه هم خوبن فيزيكم چون معلممون جزوه ميده نميدونم چي واسه اموزش خوبه


دینی خیلی سبز خوبه.زبانم میگن مبتکران بهترینه.

----------


## parsa.

> خب این مشکل تو هر برنامه ریزی هست دیگه!ممکنه بیمار شم!ولی دیگه این دست خودم نیست!تا حد امکان سعی میکنم مریض نشم!بعدشم من کنکوری نیستم!یعنی لزومی نداره به خودم استرس وارد کنم!مثلا اگه یه هفته هم نتونستم اصلا برنامم رو اجرا کنم سعی میکنم برنامه ی هفته رو تو عرض چند هفته جبران کنم!
> پیشنهاد شما چیه؟!!!


'گفتنی ها رو گفتم

----------


## niloufar abi

میشه یکی بگه برای اینکه هر درسی تثبیت بشه باید چطوری بخونیم؟
مثلا زیستو امروز بخونیم.
فردا همون درسو بخونیم بعد دوباره 2 روز بعد.بعدش دوباره همون درسو 5 روز بعد بخونیم تثبیت میشه؟

----------


## Yeganehp

> میشه یکی بگه برای اینکه هر درسی تثبیت بشه باید چطوری بخونیم؟
> مثلا زیستو امروز بخونیم.
> فردا همون درسو بخونیم بعد دوباره 2 روز بعد.بعدش دوباره همون درسو 5 روز بعد بخونیم تثبیت میشه؟


الان كه خوندي قبل از اينكه بري سر درس ديگه اي يه ٥ديقه چشاتو ميبندي هرچي خوندي رو يه مرور ميكني بعد شبشم دوباره يه نگا بش ميندازي(فقط يه نگاها نه اينكه دوباره بخوني) فرداش دوباره مرور يه هفته بعد مرور يه ماه بعد مرور بعدشو ديگه نميدونم

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

خوب قلمچی نمیرید با برنامش برید جلومن تا 27 تیر کل سوم یه مروری میخونم بعد 27 تیر طبق برنامه قلمچی میرم جلو تا اخر تابستون پایه رو ت کنم کلاس هم فقط ریاضی شبو تا سحر بیدارم احتمالا اون موقع بخوام درس بخونم ولی منم زود از درس خسته میشم پشت میزم نمیتونم بشینم نمیدونم چجوری حلش کنم

----------


## niloufar abi

> خوب قلمچی نمیرید با برنامش برید جلومن تا 27 تیر کل سوم یه مروری میخونم بعد 27 تیر طبق برنامه قلمچی میرم جلو تا اخر تابستون پایه رو ت کنم کلاس هم فقط ریاضی شبو تا سحر بیدارم احتمالا اون موقع بخوام درس بخونم ولی منم زود از درس خسته میشم پشت میزم نمیتونم بشینم نمیدونم چجوری حلش کنم


ببین قلمچی بیچاره می کنه آدمو.جامعه آماری و آزموناش خوبه.
ولی هر چند وقت یه بار هی میگن بیا عکس بنداز.بیا فلان جلسه.بیا فلان جا.
پدرت در میاد.وقت درس خوندنتو می گیرن.به زور کتاباشونو بهت می فروشن.خواهرم امسال قلمچی ثبت نام کرد.همش زنگ میزدن می گفتن بیاید جلسه.اون 3تا سنجش آخرم نمیذارن بری ثبت نام کنی.
من می خوام فقط سوالاشو دانلود کنم.خودم امتحان بگیرم از خودم.
تابستونو روی عادت های مطالعت کار کن.
یکم تمرکزت میاد پایین.ولی خیلی حیاتیه که بشینی پشت میز.

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

خوب قلمچی نرید فقط برنامش دانلود کنینمن اتفاقا هیچکدوم از جلسه ها رو نزفتم فقط روزایی که حوصله درس نداشتم میرفتم  ولی اگه بخوای سوالاشو دانلود کنی خوب نیست گزینه 2 رو دانلودش کن

----------


## niloufar abi

> خوب قلمچی نرید فقط برنامش دانلود کنینمن اتفاقا هیچکدوم از جلسه ها رو نزفتم فقط روزایی که حوصله درس نداشتم میرفتم ولی اگه بخوای سوالاشو دانلود کنی خوب نیست گزینه 2 رو دانلودش کن


همه ی آزمونای مختلفو می خوام دانلود کنم

----------


## Ensany

عجب تاپیک جالبی! بنده روزی 5 6 ساعت درس! دو ساعت ورزش! 3 4 ساعت نت! شد چن ساعت :Yahoo (76): 10 ساعت! 1 2 ساعت هم کار بقیش خواب :Yahoo (106): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> میشه یکی بگه برای اینکه هر درسی تثبیت بشه باید چطوری بخونیم؟
> مثلا زیستو امروز بخونیم.
> فردا همون درسو بخونیم بعد دوباره 2 روز بعد.بعدش دوباره همون درسو 5 روز بعد بخونیم تثبیت میشه؟


در این تاپیک به صورت کامل و جامع شرح داده شده! چگونه مرور کنیم؟  تثبیت مطالب تا n سال! مقاله ای اختصاصی برای سایت کنکور!   هم در مورد مروری که خانوم yegane اشاره فرمودن نوشته شده (مرور بالارد) هم در مورد مرور علمی یا همون مرور پینگ هاوس :Yahoo (106): پیشنهاد  میکنم تموم نوشته هاشو بخونید

----------


## Afsane-IN

*خب من اولش داشتم بر اساس برنامه گام اول گزينه دو پيش ميرفتم اما مدرسم كه شروع بشه ديگه نميتونم
بايد بر اساس مدرسه پيش برم كه از هفته ي ديگه شروع ميشه
فعلا نميدونم چي كار كنم تا مدرسم شروع شه بببينم برنامشون چيه
اما كلا برنامم تو تابستون full شدن اختصاصياس مخصوصا رياضي و بستن عربي هاي سال قبل چون عربيم خوبه نميخوام يادم بره تابستون ميبندمش
موفق باشيد همه*:yahoo (4):

----------


## ALONE MAN

بچه ها سال به سال میخونین یا اینکه مخلوط میخونین؟؟همه جواب این سوالو بدن!!لطفا با نقل قول جواب بدید :Yahoo (1): 
ینی این که اول کلا سومو میخونین یا دوم یا اینکه باهم میخونین؟!!!
موفق باشید

----------


## Ensany

> بچه ها سال به سال میخونین یا اینکه مخلوط میخونین؟؟همه جواب این سوالو بدن!!لطفا با نقل قول جواب بدید
> ینی این که اول کلا سومو میخونین یا دوم یا اینکه باهم میخونین؟!!!
> موفق باشید


قبلا هم گفتم دوست عزیز! با توجه به اینکه سال سوم تازه تموم شده شما میتونین رابطه خوبی با این سال برقرار بکنین! پس اول از سال سوم شروع کنین (عمومی هارو بخونین)

اختصاصی ها هم اگه پایتون اوکیه از سوم بخونین! مثل عمومی

اما اگه پایه ضعیف دارین از پایه شروع کنین و خشت اول رو محکم بگذارید

----------


## Yeganehp

> بچه ها سال به سال میخونین یا اینکه مخلوط میخونین؟؟همه جواب این سوالو بدن!!لطفا با نقل قول جواب بدید
> ینی این که اول کلا سومو میخونین یا دوم یا اینکه باهم میخونین؟!!!
> موفق باشید


من كه ميرم سوم خب مسلما فقط دومو دارم كه بخونم اما ٢هفته ديگه مدرسم هم شروع ميشه

----------


## مریم11

> یا یهکتاب درسنامه بگیر.یا یه قرار بذاریم چت کنیم بهت یاد بدم


واسه درسنامه کتاب گاج پرسمان خریدم اما من مسئله ها رو مشکل دارم.واقعا مسائل استوکیومتری رو نمیتونم حل کنم.مــــــــــــــــــرس   که میخوای بهم یاد بدی.چشم عزیزم سوال داشتم ازت میپرسم. :Yahoo (11): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> شیمی سه از 12 تا سوال معمولا 10 تاش مسئله هست.
> به نظر من اول واکنش ها رو حفظ کن بعد ببین از بین روش هایی که هست(تناسب،کسر پیش ساخته و ..) با کدوم راحت تری ، دیگه همیشه با اون یه روش حل کن، از دی وی دی های بهمن بازرگان هم میتونی استفاده کنی.


واسه درسنامه کتاب گاج پرسمان خریدم اما من مسئله ها رو مشکل دارم.واقعا مسائل استوکیومتری رو نمیتونم حل کنم.

----------


## mrro313

> من خیلی استرس دارم
> می خوام از 5 ساعت شروع کنم برسونم به 14 15 ساعت 
> عادت های بد مطالعاتی دارم.راه میرم.همش می خوام بخوابم
> یه برنامه نوشتم 
> گفتم تا خرداد 94  یازده ماه وقت دارم اگه بخوام از  مرداد شروع کنم
> میگم 9ماهشو 3تا 3ماه می کنم
> توی هر 3 ماه یه بار کل کتابا رو می خونم.
> هر ما هم یکی از پایه ها.مثلا ماه اول دومو بخونم کامل
> ماه دوم سومو
> ...


سلام این چیزی که تو گفته خیلی بعید میدونم اجرا شه چون سال چهارم رو هم که مدرسه میری . این برنامه ی تو یه برنامه ی مروری هست و زمانی اجرا میشه که همه ی درسا رو با تستاش فول باشی به نظرم جالب نمیتونه باشه . من  دوم سوم رو تا آخر تابستون جمع میکنم دوم رو اختصاصی هاشو

----------


## ali761

> واسه درسنامه کتاب گاج پرسمان خریدم اما من مسئله ها رو مشکل دارم.واقعا مسائل استوکیومتری رو نمیتونم حل کنم.مــــــــــــــــــرس   که میخوای بهم یاد بدی.چشم عزیزم سوال داشتم ازت میپرسم.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> واسه درسنامه کتاب گاج پرسمان خریدم اما من مسئله ها رو مشکل دارم.واقعا مسائل استوکیومتری رو نمیتونم حل کنم.


شما واسه استوکیومتری روش کسر های پیش ساخته ار کتاب مبتکران رو یاد بگیرید!ضریب تبدیل (روش کتاب درسی)رو هم واسه نهایی باید یاد بگیرید!ولی تو نهایی ها سوالات خیلی راحتی میدن که به سادگی میشه با ضریب تبدیل حل کرد ولی سوالات پیشرفته و در سطح کنکور رو با کسر های پیش ساخته حل کنید!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> واسه درسنامه کتاب گاج پرسمان خریدم اما من مسئله ها رو مشکل دارم.واقعا مسائل استوکیومتری رو نمیتونم حل کنم.مــــــــــــــــــرس   که میخوای بهم یاد بدی.چشم عزیزم سوال داشتم ازت میپرسم.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> واسه درسنامه کتاب گاج پرسمان خریدم اما من مسئله ها رو مشکل دارم.واقعا مسائل استوکیومتری رو نمیتونم حل کنم.


شما واسه استوکیومتری روش کسر های پیش ساخته ار کتاب مبتکران رو یاد بگیرید!ضریب تبدیل (روش کتاب درسی)رو هم واسه نهایی باید یاد بگیرید!ولی تو نهایی ها سوالات خیلی راحتی میدن که به سادگی میشه با ضریب تبدیل حل کرد ولی سوالات پیشرفته و در سطح کنکور رو با کسر های پیش ساخته حل کنید!

----------


## mohammad51

بهترین راه حل برا دروس دنباله دار اینکه از بایه بخونید مثلا عربی رو باس از عربی 1 بخونید و غیره...
به بچه های ریاضی هم میگم درسته دروس ریاضی 1 و فیزیک 1 (3 فصل اول) جز منابع کنکور نیس اما اینارو هم بخونید تا قشنگ مسلط شید به محاسبات ومفهوم فیزیک.... خیلی موثره

----------


## Yeganehp

> بهترین راه حل برا دروس دنباله دار اینکه از بایه بخونید مثلا عربی رو باس از عربی 1 بخونید و غیره...
> به بچه های ریاضی هم میگم درسته دروس ریاضی 1 و فیزیک 1 (3 فصل اول) جز منابع کنکور نیس اما اینارو هم بخونید تا قشنگ مسلط شید به محاسبات ومفهوم فیزیک.... خیلی موثره


كاش اينجوري بود  :Yahoo (76):  اماااااا شما به هيچ وجه نميتوننين بگيد جزو منابع كنكور نيس من از معلم فيزيكمون پرسيدم گفت ما ميگيم اينا نيستن چون تو سالا بعد تكرار ميشه اما اونايي كه تكرار نميشه خب هست و طراحان كنكور كه هر سال هم مريضيشون وخيم تر ميشه ميتونن ازش تست بدن :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mohammad51

> كاش اينجوري بود  اماااااا شما به هيچ وجه نميتوننين بگيد جزو منابع كنكور نيس من از معلم فيزيكمون پرسيدم گفت ما ميگيم اينا نيستن چون تو سالا بعد تكرار ميشه اما اونايي كه تكرار نميشه خب هست و طراحان كنكور كه هر سال هم مريضيشون وخيم تر ميشه ميتونن ازش تست بدن


اره :D مثلاااااا جز منابع نیست ولی در اصل هست اگه به بیشتره رتبه خوبا توجهی کنید خواهید یافت که دروس اولو مثه بلا نسبت سگ خوندن :yahoo (3):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> بچه ها سال به سال میخونین یا اینکه مخلوط میخونین؟؟همه جواب این سوالو بدن!!لطفا با نقل قول جواب بدید
> ینی این که اول کلا سومو میخونین یا دوم یا اینکه باهم میخونین؟!!!
> موفق باشید


من خودم شخصا میخوام اختصاصیارو جمع کنم که شامل سالهای قبل هم میشه 

فرستاده شده از GT-N7100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

